# Duchess of Scandinavia



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

The DFDS seaways ferry service from Harwich to Cuxhaven is being closed from 6th November, and the Duchess of Scandinavia handed back to her Norwegian Owners (ex Bergen).
A shame as this was the last UK to Germany ferry link with a comfortabe friendly ship giving a "cruise" atmosphere.


----------



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

The Duchess of Scandinavia leaving Harwich on her way to Cuxhaven, Germany


----------

